# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Footings for sleepers installed vertically.

## asl102

Hi guys, hoping you can give me some guidance. Looking at putting in some jarrah/marri posts, mostly sleeper size, as a fence/screen. The heights of the wood out of the ground will vary from about 400mm to about 1500mm and will be having gaps between of about 100mm. What sort of footings will be required and how far should the wood go into this considering sandy soil here in Perth.
Cheers.

----------

